# Overheard in a bar . . . .



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I couldn't help but over-hear two guys in their mid-twenties while sitting at a bar.

One of the guys says to his buddy, "Man you look tired."

His buddy says, "Dude I'm exhausted. My girlfriend and I have sex all the time. I just don't know what to do."

*She just won't leave me alone*

An older fellow, sitting a couple of stools down had also over-heard the conversation. He looked over at the two young men and with the wisdom of years says,

"Marry her. That'll put a stop to that shit!"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Sadly so true [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mmmm. Well maybe I need a divorce to spice things up a bit :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Never a truer word said. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

:lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## v8rumbler (Mar 31, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Cliffwah (Apr 11, 2012)

Very true.


----------

